# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Nepravda

## I'm back

Glupi naslov ali nisam znala kaj da drugo napišem. Radi se o tome da sam banirana i da ću moći opet sudjelovati u forumu citiram: NIKADA. Pa pitam se zašto je to tako i što sam ja tako grozno rekla da sam izbačena. Niti sam psovala , niti sam rekla da nekog mrzim (tim riječima). A s druge strane, čitajući pravila foruma uočila sam da je omalovažavanje zabranjeno. A nekako mi se čini da se baš o tome radi u annienom postu koji mi je uputila o mom obrazovanju , završenoj školi i mojoj okolini. Pa se pitam , šta ona još radi na ovom forumu , a ja sam izbačena ?? Nemam riječi. 


Žuta minuta i LEIRmam - pročitala sam vaše postove , i hvala vam na razumijevanju, zlatne ste  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog C6603 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

A bana se i zbog otvaranja duplih profila

----------


## Storma

Prema pravilima foruma nije dozvoljeno da jedna osoba ima dva nicka, te će i ovaj dobiti ban  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

Samo za zutuminutu:
Nick=korisničko ime  :Smile:

----------


## Uh-puh

Storma, hoce li Zaramia alias I' m back dobiti odgovor na svoje  pitanje putem pp?

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisu te trajno banirali. Dobila si koliko? Tri opomene?
Zbog posta o muslimanima gdje ih poistovjećuješ s teroristima. Mislim da je to bilo. Čisto ak ti uskrate odgovor.

----------


## Storma

Sva pitanja adminima mogu se postaviti i putem e-maila, nema potrebe za otvaranjem novog korisničkog imena.
Uh-puh, misliš li da je i annie trebala dobiti ban? Da su obje jednako pretjerale?

----------


## Ginger

Storma, ja ne mislim

----------


## Lili75

Nisam bas sve popratila al stvarno mislim da se pretjeralo s baniranjem ZareMie.
Budimo objektivni: annie je isto itekako pretjerala sa svojim komentarima i ne samo ona.

u zadnje vrijeme na puno tema neki pretjeraju s komentarima a opet samo se neke opomene.
onako iskreno mislim da kriteriji nisu jednaki za sve. A shvacam da je i tesko biti u ulozi moderatora.

sad samo cekam da se banira i zutaminuta i neke druge nove forumasice.
ne kazem da zuta ne tupi npr po tom pravopisu al nije mi to za ostro sankcioniranje.

----------


## Ginger

Lili, uopce se ne slazem s tobom
Zapravo, mislim da je osoblje to trebalo prije napraviti

----------


## anatom

> Nisam bas sve popratila al stvarno mislim da se pretjeralo s baniranjem ZareMie.
> Budimo objektivni: annie je isto itekako pretjerala sa svojim komentarima i ne samo ona.
> 
> u zadnje vrijeme na puno tema neki pretjeraju s komentarima a opet samo se neke opomene.
> onako iskreno mislim da kriteriji nisu jednaki za sve. A shvacam da je i tesko biti u ulozi moderatora.
> 
> sad samo cekam da se banira i zutaminuta i neke druge nove forumasice.
> ne kazem da zuta ne tupi npr po tom pravopisu al nije mi to za ostro sankcioniranje.




X

----------


## Lili75

> Lili, uopce se ne slazem s tobom
> Zapravo, mislim da je osoblje to trebalo prije napraviti


Da Ginger al JEDNAKO  za SVE ostale forumasice koje su isto zasluzile na toj temi.

inace povlacim ovo za zutu fakat pila li ga pila na Hrvatskom jeziku dok ne popadamo svi od iznemoglosti i mi i ona  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

Koliko te poznajem virtualno ne mogu vjerovat da je tebi u redu nacin na koji je zaru vrijedjala i omalovazavala annie.

Trebas zanemarit tko je u pravu sa svojim stavovima nego nacin ophodjenja prema drugim forimasicama.

Znam da tebi to nikako ne moze bit ok.

----------


## meda

kod zaremie se sankcionirao nacin razmisljanja. kod annie je problematican nacin argumentacije. meni je osobno vise za osudu napad na neciji nacin razmisljanja u ime neke tolerancije nego eventualno to samo razmisljanje s kojim se nikako ne slazem. to je valjda ona razina demokracije o kojoj je safran pisala za koju mi jos nismo spremni

pa pola hrvatske razmislja ko zaramia, nes ti

----------


## Lili75

Meda zanimljivo si to rezonirala...i dala mi za mislit.

----------


## bubica27

> ..pilana Hrvatskom jeziku..


.. pila po hrvatskom jeziku.. malo slovo  :Cool:   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

A tko je spreman za takvu razinu demokracije? Njemacka ocito nije kad i glupi fejs hoce cenzurirati. Indeksov forum je spreman za tu razinu demokracije. Recimo. Meni nema nepravde. Zara je zasluzila ban a annie opomenu. I tako i bi. Da je annie ponavljala uuvrede, vjerujem da bi i ona ban dobila. Annie je uvrijedila jednu osobu. ZaramiA malo vise njih. Dosta vise njih.

----------


## olja

Aferim, cvijeta!

----------


## Cubana

> Aferim, cvijeta!


Nemoj da te zuta zaskoci  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Slažem se s Cvijetom.
Da sam moderatorica, unazad nekoliko mjeseci bilo bi više opomena. 

Zbog pasivne agresije koja se provlači kroz "argumentaciju" a la "ne dozvoljavate mi pravo na mišljenje" svaki put kad se u raspravi sučele različita mišljenja i "postoje klanovi, ovdje je grozno" kad pofali validnih argumenata, dio foruma postao mi je nečitljiv.

----------


## olja

Na vise tema je zadnjih dana bilo tjeranja maka na konac, to moze jako da zivcira, ali Zaramia je pretjerala. Kao korisnik ovoga foruma reakciju osoblja pozdravljam i upravo takve reakcije cine ovaj forum, pored znacajnog broja razumnih diskutantkinja, prijatnim mjestom.

----------


## olja

> Nemoj da te zuta zaskoci


Haha, neka prvo kaze "hop"

----------


## meda

ma nije stvar u tome kako je to tehnicki rijeseno, nego kakvu je reakciju izazvalo jedno,  a kakvu (tj.nikakvu) drugo. to je zanimljivo. i jako iritantno.

----------


## LEIRmam

Ma nije valjda ZaraMia dobila TRAJAN ban?! Na koliko se dugo uopće dobije ban? Mislim, do sada je zbilja bila korektna članica, znatiželjna, zabrinuta, možda za neke naporna, ali ne čini mi se poštenim da dobije trajnu zabranu dolaska na forum gdje je često dobila korisne savjete oko brige za svoju djecu.

----------


## puntica

ok. Ispuhale ste se.
Dobronamjerno upozoravam da nisam osobito tolerantna na vrijeđanje (pa bilo ono i na finjaka) i da ću malo bolje pratit 'aktualne' teme (a to znači da ću dijelit opomene kad god netko pretjera i zakjučavat svaku temu koja se pretvori u...ajmo reć...nnesuvisli kupus). 

I molim lijepo da se suzdržite od otvaranja tema 'nije fer, zašto baš ja' itd. Ako imate pitanja i nedoumica obratite se administratoricama foruma (na dnu foruma postoji gumb 'kontaktirajte administratora'). Svaki post kojega smatrate neprimjerenim slobodno prijavite (ispod postova postoji gumb za prijavu). Hvala onima koji to već čine.

I već kad sam se raspisala da još dodam i ovo: ispravljanje tuđih pravopisnih pogrešaka u forumskoj komunikaciji smatra se neprimjerenim i bezobraznim, stoga vas molim da se suzdržite. Postoji nekoliko tema za rješavanje jezičnih nedoumica, pa se sobodno tamo dopisujte. 

Ili da uvedemo forumsku pravopisnu policiju? Pa tko ne zna npr. koristiti zarez dobije zabranu pristupa forumu na cca. tjedan dana, dok ne nauči. Opismenimo Hrvatsku!

----------

